# RecipeDB - Bullshead Motueka Saison



## Tony

Bullshead Motueka Saison  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes I was asked about the use of aggressive American hops and melanoiden malt in a saison. I kind of backed up on the idea but thought it would be worth testing the idea..... to a point.I used Vienna malt as a base and hopped with B Saaz flowers. I also split the batch and fermented half with 3711 french saison and half with 3726 farmhouse ale. When i tasted them, french was bland and FHA was over fruity so i dumped them both in a keg together unfiltered and carbed it.Well if i didn't create some amazing, i will be damned!hops are perfectly balanced to a strong but subtle malt backbone, and a yeast complexity that i doubt i will ever reproduce brings tears to the eyes! One of my best ever!0 min hops are cube hopped. I split 15g into 2 x 17L cubes.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg Weyermann Vienna    2 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 40mins)    30 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 15mins)    30 g Saaz B (NZ) (pellet, 8.0AA%, 0mins)         34L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.042 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 26.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 3.75%   Colour 8 EBC   Batch Size 34L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Tony

this is the beer...... no chilled with cube hops flowers, dumped from primary ferment into a keg and carbed up.

amazing beer!

malt flavor and aroma,, yeast character kicks in and then you get B Saaz in the nose ........ :icon_drool2:


----------



## r055c0

Wow. Brewing woody, right here.

Boiling up my first ever saison tonight, if it looks 1/4 as good as that I will be doing cartwheels all up and down the brew shed.


----------



## Rodfa

This could be the next one for me. Rain for the next week so not much else to do but brew beer.


----------



## Camo1234

Tony, any chance you could post the recipe seeing as the database is down?


----------



## DarkFaerytale

second that, while the weather is still warm


----------



## doon

guessing it would be his usual grain bill that he uses in saisons

Pilsner, wheat, acidulated. Last time i brewed it i used 90%/10%/2% cant comment on his hop schedule for this particular brew


----------



## DarkFaerytale

pretty much waht i was going for doon, - the acidulated


----------



## Lurks

Another request for the recipe, it just happens that I'm interested in a Saison and Motueka is my latest hop fixation.


----------



## timmi9191

Bump - I'd love this recipe also..


----------



## joshF

Bump! Please


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

doon said:


> guessing it would be his usual grain bill that he uses in saisons
> 
> Pilsner, wheat, acidulated. Last time i brewed it i used 90%/10%/2% cant comment on his hop schedule for this particular brew


Omg I have so much to learn about brewing, I still haven't managed to get 102% in a grain bill h34r:

jI would just send Tony a PM and tell him about the thread, he's still posts at least a few times a week.


----------



## Tony

Hey folks.

I will try and remember to dig this out of promash tonight when im home. I dont have it on my work computer.

If i forget, PM me! Its my wifes birthday today but i should get to it for you all.

It was a sen-saison-al beer 

I think i may have changed the recipe for this one and used vienna as the base, and i know i used hops in the cube.


----------



## joshF

Woohoo, cheers Tony.

Having never had a saison before or knowing anything about them, the picture above made me instantly wanna make one :beerbang:

Now just need to wriggle my way out of any saturday commitments, lunches, shopping etc with the Mrs so i can do me some brewin !!!


----------



## Tony

just remember.......... the recipe does not always make the beer great.

It just helps


----------



## mckenry

Tony said:


> just remember.......... the recipe does not always make the beer great.
> 
> It just helps


Post up the mash schedule too please. Dont like saying this to guys..... Nice head.


----------



## joshF

Also Tony did you keg the saison and if so, what co2 levels as the pic looks pretty carbed. I've had a good look in the forums but can't find any information or 'range' of co2 for saisons other than standard belgian ales?

cheers!


----------



## Tony

Here it is folks.

flame out hops were put in the cubez. I split them in half and filled 2 x 17L cubes

I kegged it and usually gas my Saison a bit higher than normal. Somewhere between a regular lager and a weizen. About 3 volumes i guess.......... you want it nice and spritzy to hold up the dry acidity and make it super thirst quenching.


Vienna Saison

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

16-C Belgian & French Ale, Saison

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.080
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 10 Max Clr: 24 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 34.00 Wort Size (L): 34.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.00
Anticipated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.47
Anticipated EBC: 7.7
Anticipated IBU: 26.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.0 3.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
33.3 2.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
16.7 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.10 17.0 40 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.10 9.6 15 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.10 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

Your favorite Saison yeast. I like FHA if you have it, but 3724 is awesome!


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name:

Total Grain kg: 6.00



Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein 2 10 52 51 Infuse 58 12.00 2.00
low mash 2 45 64 63 Infuse 99 5.53 2.92
hi mash 5 15 71 71 Infuse 99 5.50 3.84


----------



## joshF

Thanks heaps for posting that Tony. Hoping i can sub the Vienna with JW light Munich as I can't get the Vienna at my LHBS


----------



## Tony

Use 2kg of the JW munich and 3KG of pilsner


----------



## winkle

Good and simple Tony, like it.


----------



## Tony

haha thanks mate.

I learnt long ago that keeping it simple often makes it better.

complexity without over-complication.

The spicy peppery BSaaz worked so well with the fruity yeast as well.

Gawd i could go one right now........ opps, no...... its bed time


----------



## joshF

Made this one last night. Pitched at 20 and it's up to about 22 now, even though its still 20 outside. Used the Belle Saison yeast so hoping it works well with the grain and motueka as i've not used the saison yeast before. Hell i didnt even know what a saison was until a week ago haha h34r:. A sign that when i was measuring hop additions, i used up literally all of the motueka, not more not less, that tells me it was destined for this beer 

Think it's worthwhile bringing out the heating pad to crank it up to high 20s or should i just let it do it's thing and the temperature to rise on its own?

cheers,
Josh


----------



## Rowy

I'm doing this one on Monday Josh and I'm struggling over the fermentation temp as well. I'd love to keep at at about 25 to 26 but my sorta cellar holds it at about 22 - 23. If you come up with an answer I'd appreciate the advice.


----------



## joshF

Rowy i'm gonna wait until about 6 or 7pm tonight and see how much the temp rises as one of the other posts i read about the Belle Saison said to try and keep it around 19 or 20 for the first day and then let it rise on it's own accord but given the shitty unpredictable weather of late, i'm gonna use the STC1000 and hook it up to a heater pad to give it a boost. It's been getting colder and colder at night lately so i think the heater pad is the only reliable option for me.

You could try an electric blanket on the thermostat aswell, or depending on where things are in your house you could put it next to something warm. My keg freezer is in the laundry in a corner against the wall and whenever the freezer kicks in (about once an hour) it gives off a fair bit of warmth on 360 degrees. Since the laundry is pretty small, i could close the window and door and put the fermenter next to it (or anywhere in the laundry i suppose) and it would have a pretty stable temperature, my guess would be probably a reasonable 26 or so that you're after.

Not sure if that's any help or not mate but might give you some ideas,

good luck with it :beer:


----------



## Tony

MOst of the saison yeasts will work fine in the low 20's. If its working then let it go as is.

If you were using Belgian Saison 3724, you would need high 20's to low 30's to keep it running. That yeast hates the cold.

I have made them in the winter and sat them in the bar area near the fire place.

Cheers


----------



## joshF

Cannot wait to try this!!! Very fruity, I wouldn't say citrusy but a definite sugary sweet kind of fruit smell, i'm yet to put my finger on it. Definitely has some spice/peppery smell to it aswell from my multiple sniff-stops of the airlock as i walk towards the kitchen haha. The belle saison is definitely a quick starter indeed. Hoping it comes out decent so i can make another. Cheers Tony


----------



## Tony

Awsome work!

keep us informed on how it goes!

Cheers


----------

